# 𝗧𝗵𝗶𝘀 𝗜𝘀 𝗪𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗔𝗻 𝗢𝗯𝘀𝗲𝘀𝘀𝗶𝘃𝗲 𝗦𝗼𝗰𝗶𝗼𝗽𝗮𝘁𝗵 𝗟𝗼𝗼𝗸𝘀 𝗟𝗶𝗸𝗲



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

How Sociopaths Are Different from Psychopaths


The difference between psychopathy and sociopathy is partly classification. Sociopathy is an antisocial personality disorder; psychopathy is not an official condition.




www.verywellmind.com




𝗧𝗵𝗶𝘀 𝗜𝘀 𝗪𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗔𝗻 𝗢𝗯𝘀𝗲𝘀𝘀𝗶𝘃𝗲 𝗦𝗼𝗰𝗶𝗼𝗽𝗮𝘁𝗵 𝗟𝗼𝗼𝗸𝘀 𝗟𝗶𝗸𝗲













*Traits of Sociopathy*

Researchers have found that sociopathy is the result of environmental factors, such as a child or teen’s upbringing in a very negative household that resulted in physical abuse, emotional abuse, or childhood trauma. But sociopathy can also be genetic, where one has very low sympathy, very low guilt.

Sociopaths, in general, tend to be more impulsive and erratic in their behavior than their psychopath counterparts. While also having difficulties in forming attachments to others, some sociopaths may be able to form an attachment to a like-minded group or person. Unlike psychopaths, most sociopaths don’t hold down long-term jobs or present much of a normal family life to the outside world.

When a sociopath engages in criminal behavior, they may do so in an impulsive and largely unplanned manner, with little regard for the risks or consequences of their actions. They may become agitated and angered easily, sometimes resulting in violent outbursts. These kinds of behaviors increase a sociopath’s chances of being apprehended.

*Which Is More Dangerous?*

Both psychopaths and sociopaths present risks to society, because they will often try and live a normal life while coping with their disorder. But psychopathy is likely the more dangerous disorder, because they experience a lot less guilt connected to their actions.

A psychopath also has a greater ability to dissociate from their actions. Without emotional involvement, any pain that others suffer is meaningless to a psychopath. Many famous serial killers have been psychopaths.

Not all people we’d call a psychopath or sociopath are violent. Violence is not a necessary ingredient (nor is it for a diagnosis of antisocial personality disorder) — but it is often present.

*Clues to Psychopathy or Sociopathy in Childhood*

Clues to psychopathy and sociopathy are usually available in childhood. Most people who can later be diagnosed with sociopathy or psychopathy have had a pattern of behavior where they violate the basic rights or safety of others. They often break the rules (or even laws) and societal norms as a child, too.

Psychologists call these kinds of childhood behaviors a conduct disorder. Conduct disorders involve four categories of problem behavior:


Aggression to people and animals
Destruction of property
Deceitfulness or theft
Serious violations of rules or laws
If you recognize these symptoms (and the specific symptoms of conduct disorder) in a child or young teen, they’re at greater risk for antisocial personality disorder.

*Analysis*

Psychopathy and sociopathy are different cultural labels applied to the diagnosis of antisocial personality disorder. Up to 3 percent of the population may qualify for a diagnosis of antisocial personality disorder. This disorder is more common among males and mostly seen in people with an alcohol or substance abuse problem, or in forensic settings such as prisons. Psychopaths tend to be more manipulative, can be seen by others as more charming, lead a semblance of a normal life, and minimize risk in criminal activities. Sociopaths tend to be more erratic, rage-prone, and unable to lead as much of a normal life. When sociopaths engage in criminal activity, they tend to do so in a reckless manner without regard to consequences.

*Sociopath vs. Psychopath: What Are the Differences?*

The terms "psychopath" and "sociopath" are often used interchangeably—and may be misused—to describe someone with anger issues.

Psychopath and sociopath are not diagnosable conditions. People who are sociopathic or psychopathic exhibit symptoms of antisocial personality disorder (ASPD), a recognized personality disorder in the _"_Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, Fifth Edition" (DSM-5).

The DSM-5 is the handbook used by clinicians and psychiatrists to assess and diagnose mental health disorders. In it, ASPD is characterized by a pattern of disregard for consequences and for the rights of others.

Symptoms of ASPD often begin during childhood, although the condition is often not diagnosed until later in life.

This article covers the differences between the mental disorders psychopathy and sociopathy.









fizkes / Getty Images
*The Differences Between Sociopaths and Psychopaths*
While psychopaths are classified as people with little or no conscience (a sense of right or wrong), sociopaths do have some ability to feel remorse. Both sociopaths and psychopaths have a persistent pattern of disregard for the safety and rights of others. Deceit and manipulation are central features of both types of personality disorder.

Sociopath

Lacks empathy
Has volatile behavioral patterns and is prone to rage
Uses intelligence, charm, or charisma to manipulate others
Displays impulsive behavior
Cannot maintain a consistent work and family life
Psychopath

Pretends to care
Is cold and calculating
Fails to recognize other people's distress
Has shallow relationships
Rarely feels guilt regarding behavior

Sociopaths understand that what they are doing is technically wrong, but they have rationalized their behavior in their own minds. Research has found that psychopaths understand the difference between right and wrong but do not care about the consequences of their morally inappropriate behavior.1

*Violence*
When most people think of psychopaths, they think of serial killers or violent criminals. Violent outbursts may affect a small proportion of people with ASPD but it's a myth that all people with psychopathy are violent.

*Causes*
It's not known why some people develop antisocial personality disorder, but both genetics and traumatic childhood experiences, such as child abuse or neglect, may play a role.2

*Sociopathy*
It's thought that nature plays more of a role in the creation of a psychopath than a sociopath. This is supported in part by a 2014 review of studies in which as many as one-third of people diagnosed with sociopathy essentially "give up" their antisocial behavior in later life and develop well-adjusted relationships.3

*Psychopathy*
Psychopathy is believed to have genetic components. A well-regarded study suggests that psychopaths often have a history of an unstable family life and/or were raised in disadvantaged neighborhoods prone to violence. Many grew up with parents who were substance abusers who failed to provide parental guidance or attention.4

Brain studies have also found that structures relevant for empathy are dysfunctional in people with psychopathic traits.5

*Prevalence of Antisocial Personality Disorder*
According to the DSM-5, 0.2%–3.3% of U.S. adults have an antisocial personality disorder and the condition tends to affect men more than women.6

*Diagnosis*
Psychopathy and sociopathy are not diagnosable conditions in the DSM-5, but there are diagnostic criteria for ASPD.

While the condition may begin in childhood, it cannot be officially diagnosed before the age of 18. To receive a diagnosis of ASPD, the person must show a pattern of at least three of the following seven traits:6


Doesn’t respect social norms or laws and consistently breaks laws or oversteps social boundaries
Lies, deceives others, uses false identities or nicknames, and uses others for personal gain
Doesn’t make any long-term plans and often behaves without considering the consequences
Shows aggressive or aggravated behavior, consistently getting into fights or physically harming others
Doesn’t consider personal safety or the safety of others
Doesn’t follow up on personal or professional responsibilities, including repeatedly being late for work or not paying bills on time


Doesn’t feel guilt or remorse for having harmed or mistreated others

People with ASPD may not realize that they have these behaviors. They may live their entire lives without a diagnosis.

*The Psychopathy Test*
While the term "psychopath" is not an official diagnosis, there are many online tests that claim to diagnose psychopathy. There is a test used for clinical, legal, or research purposes, which is called the Psychopathy Checklist–Revised (PCL-R).7

It’s a 20-item inventory used to assess whether an individual exhibits certain traits and behaviors that could indicate psychopathy. It’s intended to be completed by a mental health professional during a semi-structured interview and a review of available records, such as police reports or medical information.

*Narcissist vs. Sociopath*
The words "narcissist" and "sociopath" are often used interchangeably, but narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is an entirely different diagnosis than ASPD. According to the DSM-5, narcissists have an excessively heightened sense of importance, a strong need to be admired, or an entitlement to special treatment.
While there is some overlap between ASPD and NPD—and an individual can be diagnosed with both—there are some fundamental differences between these diagnoses.

*Treatment*
There is no set treatment or cure for ASPD, and the condition can be difficult to treat for a number of reasons.

People with ASPD rarely seek treatment on their own. Those who do may receive help only after some type of legal trouble. Treatment depends on each person's particular situation, their willingness to commit to treatment, and the severity of symptoms.

*Psychotherapy*
Cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) can be useful in helping individuals gain insight into their behaviors and to change harmful thought patterns.8 To be effective, CBT needs to be practiced long term.

Group therapy and family therapy as well as mentalization-based therapy, which targets the ability to recognize and understand the mental state of oneself and others, have also been studied for ASPD. All show promise.9

*Medication*
There are no medications specifically approved by the Food and Drug Administration to treat ASPD. However, medications may be prescribed to treat some of the symptoms experienced, including:


Antianxiety drugs
Antidepressants
Antipsychotics
Mood stabilizers

*Coexisting Conditions*
People with ASPD may have other associated conditions, such as:

anxiety disorders
depressive disorders
substance use disorders
a gambling disorder or other problems with impulse control
They may also have characteristics that meet the diagnostic criteria for borderline, narcissistic, and histrionic personality disorders.

*A Word From Verywell*
Many people with ASPD do not seek help on their own, and intervention may only happen when they run into legal problems. There is no cure for ASPD, but treatment can help manage the condition.

And, fortunately, resources are available for everyone affected by this disorder. If you have a loved one who has ASPD, you may find it helpful to talk to a mental health professional yourself. A trained therapist can offer you coping skills that will help you set boundaries to protect yourself from harm. Group therapy and support groups may also be helpful resources of support and information.


----------

